# Fastening outlet boxes to cinderblock/ wireing on concrete



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You cannot strip the outer sheath off NM cable.

You can use metal or PVC conduit and boxes.


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

Jim Port said:


> You cannot strip the outer sheath off NM cable.
> 
> You can use metal or PVC conduit and boxes.


Secured with???? Tapcons? Are there certain screws to use inside of an electrical box?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Tapcons or 10x1 screws with plastic anchors are fine.


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 4, 2014)

diyer111 said:


> can you strip off the outer sheathing of nm-b romex and use the individual conductors in the conduit?





Jim Port said:


> You cannot strip the outer sheath off NM cable.


?? educate me please..

why not?

thanks


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 4, 2014)

diyer111 said:


> (assuming you buy a green ground wire and don't use the bare ground)?


no problem with bare ground conductor.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Once you strip the sheath off you no longer have a listed assembly. The conductors inside are not labeled.


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 4, 2014)

thanks..


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

diyer111 said:


> I need to add outlets to a basement with cinderblock walls, but I am wondering how to secure the outlet boxes/ what type of box to use. ideally, I would like to use a PVC box so I don't have to worry about grounding the box, but if metal is the only option that is fine. Can the boxes be secured using tap cons? can the conduit be PVC conduit or does it have to be metal? Finally, can you strip off the outer sheathing of nm-b romex and use the individual conductors in the conduit? (assuming you buy a green ground wire and don't use the bare ground)?


I used tapcons for my basement.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Lets see who the first one is to flag me for no neutral.


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 4, 2014)

Was wondering... 334 mentions of a staple or support within twelve inches of where it goes into the raceway.

By chance would any one know of an article that says that nm would have to get choked with a connector when entering that conduit. via a emt to rx conn. or emt,thread coupl.rx conn. ?
(not for the sake of current as with ground electrode, but as attachment like to a box)

?

thank you


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Do you mean the NM to EMT connector? I have the NM run across the ceiling and just sleeved the NM down the EMT for protection. I used the NM to EMT connector at the top.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

This is where the NM his sleeve down into the EMT


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You can also use a bushing on the conduit sleeve top.


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you..

Yes, I use that connector (or a threaded coupling and duplex connector if need)., never just bushed it....
Good to know I could just put a bushing on and it should fly at inspections.

maybe even one of these instead of the emt conn and bushing.

or bare pipe... Guess you aren't even required to put a bushing on if you didn't want to, right?

good to know :thumbsup:


thanks again


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 4, 2014)

just keeps catching my eye.. is the ground wire ground wire from the nm against the box, then the eye from the pig tail is on top? 
Are those screws approved for that??

LOL !

Playing , looks good to me :thumbsup:


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 4, 2014)

I actually don't see the screw out, so there may be some crimp connector on that wire too.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

UnclePhil said:


> just keeps catching my eye.. is the ground wire ground wire from the nm against the box, then the eye from the pig tail is on top?
> Are those screws approved for that??


The bare ground from the NM is not wrapped around that lower tapcon. Its around the 10-32 ground screw. probably just the angle the pic was taken


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 4, 2014)

I didn't say (or mean) the tapcon...

you may have a crimp eye around the ground screw also.

rx ground against box, pigtail on top.
no worries


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

UnclePhil said:


> just keeps catching my eye.. is the ground wire ground wire from the nm against the box, then the eye from the pig tail is on top?
> Are those screws approved for that??
> 
> LOL !
> ...


Why even bond the device with a metal box and that style raised cover?


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

UnclePhil said:


> I didn't say (or mean) the tapcon...
> 
> you may have a crimp eye around the ground screw also.
> 
> ...


Yeah those are the premade grounding pigtails


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

stickboy1375 said:


> Why even bond the device with a metal box and that style raised cover?


I like all the different colors inside the box


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 4, 2014)

hammerlane said:


> Yeah those are the premade grounding pigtails


ha ha ha ha ...no the Bare from the romex... is there a crimp on it....

or nevermind..... not a big deal.....:thumbup:


----------

